# one lure,takes all



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i had an odd thought of sort...how many guys/gals on here would put their one tried n true lure to the test of say 4hrs on the bank(just because not everyone owns a boat) using only that one lure in a friendly lil competition?i know it sounds weird but i had the thought while drivin' out to the lake and i thought if i only could use 1 lure for the day what 1 would i choose....i think it'd be interesting to say the least but some might say i don't have all my marbles either


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont think this is strange at all. Most times i shore fish i only use 1 bait, that bait is a 5" bullshad. It gets frustrating carrying 2 rods and i dont like carrying a tackle box, so thats the go to bait....


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Good question. Do you pick a really good condition-specific bait, or do you take a more general bait? Also, does the shore fishing include rivers and streams, or just lakes and ponds?


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll take 6" jelly worms by Mann's. I use jelly worms about 75% of the time anyway already, and its the only soft plastic that I consistently catch fish on.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

it would be a toss up between a senko or a jig, just depends on conditions and time of year.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Baby one minus in sexy shad


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Depending on structure - either a spinnerbait or a twister tail or swimbait.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

1mecheng said:


> Good question. Do you pick a really good condition-specific bait, or do you take a more general bait? Also, does the shore fishing include rivers and streams, or just lakes and ponds?


yeah shore fishing does include rivers & streams...wouldn't matter i guess as long as it's done from the shore...as for my answer to my own question,i'd have to go with the jig n pig.any season of the year,lake,pond,river,or stream.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

puregreen said:


> Baby one minus in sexy shad


i've tried those before and haven't done to well with 'em.maybe i'm cursed when it comes to those.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Zoom fluke, they are topwater when you need it to be, the erratic action is unbeatable in my opinion. When things are slow, just cast and let her sink. I've had many good days doing just that.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

black and yellow twistertail on a 1/8 ounce jig head for LM Heddon tiny torpedo frog color for river smallies


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

I do this all the time with a Green Pumpkin Wacky Worm, it'll catch fish anywhere especially in clear water.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll go with the universal 4" white w/silver flake tube jig with 3/16 oz. jig head. I've had good success in rivers, quarries, and lakes with it.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

pumpkinseed tube


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Yup after a recent outing I gotta still stick with my answer of jig n pig.I've yet to find a body of water that I can't catch fish on it.I mean the last time I was out using lures I tried spinnerbaits,cranks,jerkbaits and nothing even remotely wanted to eat 'em.As soon as I busted out my rod with the jig n pig on it,bam started catching fish.Everyone like I said has got their go to bait & we're all different in our choices.That's what makes fishing so great & makes all of us fishermen/women unique.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's another question for everybody....If you could throw only one style of topwater bait what would it be?I think my choice would be a Pop-R.I like buzzbaits,frogs,etc but I love the way even the smallest lil fish will slam those things & the big uns seem to want to destroy 'em beyond recognition.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

ANY Scum Frog works for me!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Pig & jig for the first one and also love a Pop R


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> Pig & jig for the first one and also love a Pop R


Well said,I totally agree.I've tried to convice my brother to throw a jig n pig more but to no avail.To me they're the ticket,not only for big fish but I've always caught good numbers of fish as well on them.It still amazes me that a dink will try to inhale a large jig n pig.Especially when it seems that the jig n pig is almost bigger.This is the first year that I even started using a Pop-R & I've fell in love with them already....lol


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

My go to lure would either have to be a rapala original floater or any 4-5 in. worm texas rig

i tried to jig n pig a little last year but i had no luck....i was fishing it like a do a texas rig worm because i think thats how your supposed to haha.


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

buzzbait 1.99 at wal mart. put a bead on to keep blade in place and ill throw for hours. So much my arm usually hurts.


----------



## Triton96 (Nov 3, 2009)

Pig n jig no question about it


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

gulp alive 4" craw. Camo color. first year using it and i have caught more bass this year than i did all last year.
Top water - have to be crazy crawler. even if i don't catch anything i love to fish with them.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> black and yellow twistertail on a 1/8 ounce jig head for LM Heddon tiny torpedo frog color for river smallies


changing mine to a 4" black yamasenko on a weedless hook


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Id throw a tube any day of the week and anytime of the year....prefer either in Black Neon or Watermelon....I like the jig n pig but ive had much more success early season on a soft plastic than jig...

As for top water I still like the Scum Frog "Big Foot".....either let it sit still or reel it in and let the legs act like a buzz bait....or if its later season i go to strike king mini buzz if its open water and no structure...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

This is great,readin' everybodys' replies.Just goes to show how all of us approach our pastime with different lures.I figured the spinnerbait woulda gotten more votes by now.Seems like everbody(but me)likes to use 'em.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I like tubes but have better continual success with green pumpkin or watermelon curly tails.


----------



## Bemen (May 24, 2010)

I would choose a 5" charlie Brewer Slider worm rigged weedless with no weight in Watermelon seed. Or for topwater a Heddon Zara Pup Black/white. These two seem to always be my choices if I have to grab one bait of the type.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I like a 6" culprit worm with a twister tail in shad color,(black and silver) early and late in the day. Around rocks its always a 2" Rebel Craw.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

A crank bait for sure, which one will depend on what body of water I am fishing. But, I am a big fan of bomber in a shad or craw color.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Only aloud too throw one........hummmmm......c4 2 pounds , remote, no make that a VERY remote detonator.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

2percent said:


> buzzbait 1.99 at wal mart. put a bead on to keep blade in place and ill throw for hours. So much my arm usually hurts.


At the walmarts I go to they are only 1.00 but anyway my go to lure is definitly a rooster tail/ inline spinner you can catch any type of at any time on them.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

FISHIN216 said:


> changing mine to a 4" black yamasenko on a weedless hook


Those are magic. I've had success on them in the past. And, this past week, I just caught a 20 inch, 4 lb bass. It jumped 3 times, what a thrill.


----------

